# usb webcam not working (after udev upgrade)

## pwaller

I've got a 

```
0ac8:3420 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. Venus USB2.0 Camera
```

 which has a microphone. The first time I installed the webcam I did exactly nothing and it all worked. I haven't used it for a week or two and now no applications (e.g. cheese) are picking it up, although the microphone works fine. `lshw` reports no hardware unclaimed. The only thing I can think of which could be a likely culpret is the recent udev upgrade.

Any ideas on how I can debug this?

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Perhaps start with posting `dmesg` output from the time you plug out (and back in) the camera?

Output of `ls -ld /dev/video*`?

----------

## pwaller

There is nothing named /dev/vid*.

```
[950433.928870] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 remote wakeup

[950433.928887] usb usb2: usb wakeup-resume

[950433.928892] usb usb2: usb auto-resume

[950433.928896] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: resume root hub

[950433.948754] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume

[950433.948767] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1: status 0507 change 0000

[950433.948839] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[950433.949746] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[950435.944825] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[950435.944837] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend, wakeup 1

[950435.944840] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: suspend root hub

[950435.944845] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: suspend failed because a port is resuming

[950435.944848] usb usb2: bus suspend fail, err -16

[950435.944850] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_resume

[950435.944948] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[950435.944950] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1: status 0503 change 0004

[950435.944979] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0002 evt 0000

[950435.944984] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[950435.955787] usb 2-1: usb wakeup-resume

[950435.955798] usb 2-1: finish resume

[950435.956090] hub 2-1:1.0: hub_resume

[950435.956329] hub 2-1:1.0: port 2: status 0101 change 0001

[950436.057542] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh ffff88022535e100 schedule

[950436.057550] usb 2-1: link qh256-0001/ffff88022535e100 start 1 [1/0 us]

[950436.057562] hub 2-0:1.0: resume on port 1, status 0

[950436.057566] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0503, change 0004, 480 Mb/s

[950436.057571] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0004 evt 0000

[950436.057713] hub 2-1:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[950436.068694] hub 2-1:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[950436.130401] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

[950436.141512] hub 2-1:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[950436.237117] usb 2-1.2: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

[950436.237120] usb 2-1.2: skipped 5 descriptors after interface

[950436.237121] usb 2-1.2: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[950436.237122] usb 2-1.2: skipped 9 descriptors after interface

[950436.237124] usb 2-1.2: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[950436.237125] usb 2-1.2: skipped 4 descriptors after interface

[950436.237126] usb 2-1.2: skipped 2 descriptors after interface

[950436.237126] usb 2-1.2: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[950436.237388] usb 2-1.2: default language 0x0409

[950436.238526] usb 2-1.2: udev 7, busnum 2, minor = 134

[950436.238531] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0ac8, idProduct=3420

[950436.238534] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[950436.238537] usb 2-1.2: Product: Vimicro USB 2.0 PC Camera (Venus)

[950436.238540] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: Vimicro

[950436.238680] usb 2-1.2: usb_probe_device

[950436.238681] usb 2-1.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[950436.238858] usb 2-1.2: adding 2-1.2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[950436.239559] usb 2-1.2: adding 2-1.2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[950436.239604] usb 2-1.2: adding 2-1.2:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

[950436.239634] snd-usb-audio 2-1.2:1.2: usb_probe_interface

[950436.239636] snd-usb-audio 2-1.2:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

[950436.242449] usb 2-1.2: adding 2-1.2:1.3 (config #1, interface 3)

[950437.288569] usb 2-1.2: pulseaudio timed out on ep0out len=0/2

[950438.286119] usb 2-1.2: pulseaudio timed out on ep0out len=0/2

[950439.283671] usb 2-1.2: pulseaudio timed out on ep0out len=0/2

[950440.281234] usb 2-1.2: pulseaudio timed out on ep0out len=0/2

[950441.278784] usb 2-1.2: pulseaudio timed out on ep0out len=0/2

[950442.276328] usb 2-1.2: pulseaudio timed out on ep0out len=0/2

[950443.273888] usb 2-1.2: pulseaudio timed out on ep0out len=0/2

[950444.271428] usb 2-1.2: pulseaudio timed out on ep0out len=0/2

[950445.268977] usb 2-1.2: pulseaudio timed out on ep0out len=0/2

[alsa-sink] ratelimit.c: 267 events suppressed

[alsa-sink] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

[alsa-sink] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

[alsa-sink] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

[alsa-sink] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

[alsa-sink] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

[alsa-sink] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

[alsa-sink] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

[alsa-sink] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

[alsa-sink] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

[alsa-sink] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

[alsa-sink] asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally

```

----------

## pwaller

Sorry, the above was plugging in, and this is taking it out:

```
[950668.386566] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0004

[950668.386807] hub 2-1:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[950668.386809] usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 7

[950668.386810] usb 2-1.2: unregistering device

[950668.386812] usb 2-1.2: unregistering interface 2-1.2:1.0

[950668.386851] usb 2-1.2: unregistering interface 2-1.2:1.1

[950668.386865] usb 2-1.2: unregistering interface 2-1.2:1.2

[950668.387096] usb 2-1.2: unregistering interface 2-1.2:1.3

[950668.387116] usb 2-1.2: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[950668.490929] hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[950671.164247] hub 2-1:1.0: hub_suspend

[950671.164253] usb 2-1: unlink qh256-0001/ffff88022535e100 start 1 [1/0 us]

[950671.166403] usb 2-1: usb auto-suspend, wakeup 1

[950673.172309] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[950673.172320] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend, wakeup 1

[950673.172324] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: suspend root hub

```

----------

## zoidie

This may be completely off the mark for you but I've just fixed the same problem.  For me a kernel upgrade was the problem as the v4l driver options seem to have moved round a bit.  

The tells you where the options are in the kernel:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Webcam#USB_support

----------

## pwaller

I can't reboot right now, but I'm almost certain this is it. I was surprised to find that "make oldconfig" didn't do what I was expecting (to port the old v4l options over).

Thanks, zoidie!

(Note, this was moving from the 3.5.7-gentoo to 3.6.11-gentoo kernel)

----------

## SamuliSuominen

The `dmesg` output indeed looks like as if the driver wasn't installed (module missing or not built-in to the kernel)

```

$ cd /usr/src/linux/drivers/media/usb

$ grep -r 3420

uvc/uvc_driver.c:     .idProduct      = 0x3420,

```

That's from Linux 3.7.1, so it's definately supported in later kernels.

----------

